# First skunk



## Halfpint (Sep 11, 2009)

Im looking into getting my first skunk either next year or the year after. Is there any recommended breeders in the UK? For thoughs of you who have skunks is there anything a new owner should know before getting one?


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

type skunk into the search part of the forum and the rafts of threads will come up askin similar questions, so you'll probably be able to find all you need to know


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

heres one to start you off 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/exotic-mammals/420079-good-house-mammal.html

also the link in my sig has care sheets and FAQ section on it too have a gander there


----------



## nighthunte29 (Dec 28, 2008)

dont they stink...ewwwwwww


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

nighthunte29 said:


> dont they stink...ewwwwwww


 
yeah when they take a dump...............but hey dosnt everyones......:censor:........stink


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> yeah when they take a dump...............but hey dosnt everyones......:censor:........stink



:lol2::lol2::lol2: :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2::lol2::lol2: :lol2::lol2:


that question is nearly as irritating as thrush :gasp::lol2:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

:lol2: You been on the coffee again Emma? :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> that question is nearly as irritating as thrush :gasp::lol2:


whats got into you?? nothings into me thats why im still thin but bloody hell your on one tonite!!!!!!! x


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> :lol2: You been on the coffee again Emma? :whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na:





quilson_mc_spike said:


> whats got into you?? nothings into me thats why im still thin but bloody hell your on one tonite!!!!!!! x


 
LOL nothing just i was repeatedly asked that question over and over on sat..............so kinda made me arghhhhhhhhhhhh when i read it :lol2::lol2::lol2:


hey i wasnt mean with it..............just made a funny thats all :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## quilson_mc_spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL nothing just i was repeatedly asked that question over and over on sat..............so kinda made me arghhhhhhhhhhhh when i read it :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> hey i wasnt mean with it..............just made a funny thats all :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


heehee i bet it was irritating tbh it was when i did the meet the skunks day and they wernt even my skunks!! x


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yeah when they take a dump...............but hey dosnt everyones......:censor:........stink


Not me Emm. :gasp:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

felix93 said:


> Not me Emm. :gasp:


 
have you been eating rose petals again hey :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL nothing just i was repeatedly asked that question over and over on sat..............so kinda made me arghhhhhhhhhhhh when i read it :lol2::lol2::lol2:
> 
> 
> hey i wasnt mean with it..............just made a funny thats all :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


So do a skunk smell Emm? EWWWWWWWWWWW! How could you have a skunk as pet? YUK! You would smell just like a skunk, your breath smell like a skunk, in fact your fart just like a skunk too. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Oh and don't come and visit me with your stinky skunk. 

Did you get all these questions? Because I did and still do, so I just walk and now decided to talk to all the stinky skunkies owners and the stinky skunks on facebook and on the skunk thread here. :whistling2:

PS don't ignore me 'cos I am in a foul mood. lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

felix93 said:


> So do a skunk smell Emm? EWWWWWWWWWWW! How could you have a skunk as pet? YUK! You would smell just like a skunk, your breath smell like a skunk, in fact your fart just like a skunk too. :Na_Na_Na_Na: Oh and don't come and visit me with your stinky skunk.
> 
> Did you get all these questions? Because I did and still do, so I just walk and now decided to talk to all the stinky skunkies owners and the stinky skunks on facebook and on the skunk thread here. :whistling2:


Oh yes i have heard them all lol 

a young girl corrected some guy that thought the ferrets were pretty lol 

she said OMG he is stupid they are skunks not ferrets (rather loud) :lol2::lol2:


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Oh yes i have heard them all lol
> 
> a young girl corrected some guy that thought the ferrets were pretty lol
> 
> she said OMG he is stupid they are skunks not ferrets (rather loud) :lol2::lol2:


Oh I like that. I like to insult people when I am not in a mood too. I think I would say the same thing that loud. :whistling2:


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey, I am just thinking about that thread "my breath smells". It was fun that morning isn't it. I need a laugh again. :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

felix93 said:


> Hey, I am just thinking about that thread "my breath smells". It was fun that morning isn't it. I need a laugh again. :whistling2::lol2:


 
my breath generally stinks like a toilet in the morning :gasp::lol2:


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

Because of all the cr*p you have been talking the night before on RFUK! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

felix93 said:


> Because of all the cr*p you have been talking the night before on RFUK! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


ok yes thats my pay back i deserved that :notworthy::lol2:


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

BTW, you so miserably failed to get me post count up to 1000 last week. :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

felix93 said:


> BTW, you so miserably failed to get me post count up to 1000 last week. :whistling2:


i know but you was a busy laydee :2thumb:


----------



## felix93 (Feb 5, 2007)

You still have tomorrow, then from Wed, I will be away for a week or so (of course you can still get hold of me via text or facebook, now you added me.)

BTW sorry halfpint, didn't mean to talk cr*p on your thread, just blame Emm.


----------



## Halfpint (Sep 11, 2009)

LOL cheers for the help guys


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LOL no worries sorry about the randomness afterwards ha ha :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## mandyslover70 (Nov 16, 2009)

hi i have my skunk just over a month and its the best pet ever i love him to bit . its a bit like having a 2 year old into every think but loves to be cuddled just like a cat and the more you handle them the better they git


----------

